# New Dog pics Thread...



## BROWNDOG

I thought it would be a good time to start a New dog pics thread, with hunting season just around the corner. I don't have any new hunting pics yet but here are a few from this summer..

Bria









Bodey


































Sophie


----------



## rowdie

Buddy










He can jump!


----------



## mmartin

duece


----------



## USAlx50

That swamp collie is a friend of yours' dog right Todd? :wink:


----------



## USSapper

First day on the way home with Maverick





































First 'hunt'









His first close encounter with a goose









Puck and Mav


----------



## BROWNDOG

USAlx50 said:


> That swamp collie is a friend of yours' dog right Todd? :wink:


I figured you'd ask that :lol: Yah it's a friends that I have been CC. She's a nice dog but still not a lab..


----------



## wx_nut

My dog, Mikko Koivu in Overtime:





































Dogs rule.


----------



## Booster

best damn dog I have owned.....man can he retrieve


----------



## USAlx50

Getting ready for one of those hot august morning hunts, poor guy is already panting.










one of the only goose retrieve pics I have from this year.









Hopefully many more to come. Its my goal to have pics from this year of him retrieving honks, greenheads, snows, a banded bird, and a speckelbelly. I might need a little luck on the band and the speck


----------



## bandman

That 1st picture is *SWEET* Brody! :beer:


----------



## tb

Angus, the wonderdog. August geese.


----------



## khehr

Tia







Quincy







Mollie


----------



## daveb

Here's one from 1/4/08. Drove from Mpls by myself to far W ND for one last hunt. It was in the 50's and beautiful, birds everywhere...then I got sicker than a dog for the first time in about 6 years and came home a couple days early. Nice timing.


----------



## Chaws




----------



## USAlx50

nice blind 8)


----------



## Chaws

Yeah, ya like that? Found it somewhere really cheap...


----------



## DuckBuster

Killer pics, fellas!


----------



## BROWNDOG




----------



## 94NDTA

Bree


----------



## bust'em

Pete 10 months old







Kaydee 11 years old and still working


----------



## USAlx50

One from this weekend. Our group got a couple bands today but I didn't catch it in time to get a pic retrieving them.


----------



## cancan

My latest addition.


----------



## MSG Rude

Hero is his name and birding is his game.....


----------



## 94NDTA

MSG Rude said:


> Hero is his name and birding is his game.....


Cool looking pup. Chocolate lab? Is he pointing at all?


----------



## G. Setter

My two Gordons, ones three months old the other is three years old. Both them and me are glad the season is here!!!


----------



## Dick Monson

My GWP Sam:


----------



## MSG Rude

94NDTA said:


> MSG Rude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hero is his name and birding is his game.....
> 
> 
> 
> Cool looking pup. Chocolate lab? Is he pointing at all?
Click to expand...

No, he will be flush. He is AKC reg. Choc Lab through and through. I am working him for right now on finding birds within 60' of my position. he is doing pretty good so far. Might get him out to the field this year to see what he does.


----------



## heelerdog

Sam and Patty


----------



## DOUBLEWEIM

Here are the two Weims


----------



## wolffhunter




----------



## twopopper

Here are my two dogs. Older one is 1/2 yellow lab 1/2 viszla. She loves to hunt upland, but ussually watches me retrieve ducks and geese. The new pup is a 8 week old red fox lab. Hopefully have him out some next year!!


----------



## DuckBuster

Here is the newest addition to the hunting party. Lexi @ 6 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## cancan

DuckBuster said:


> Here is the newest addition to the hunting party. Lexi @ 6 1/2 weeks old.


is that a scarlet(dam) pup?


----------



## DuckBuster

> is that a scarlet(dam) pup?


Nope. She's out of Wild Rose Kennels. It'll be fun training her and watching her grow up.


----------



## northdakotakid

I posted this somewhere else but I see that this is the new dog pic thread. We were field hunting ducks in North Central NoDak on Sunday night.

Rudy has been a joy to watch mature. He just turned two...


----------



## USAlx50

I love that picture NDK


----------



## Chaws

Here's a couple from this weekend that I thought were pretty good. Mine and Brody's dog waiting for the birds to fall on Saturday and then Sunday morning all dug in.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

My dog Brody..


----------



## NDJHG88

Ruger


----------



## USSapper

Chaws said:


> Here's a couple from this weekend that I thought were pretty good. Mine and Brody's dog waiting for the birds to fall on Saturday and then Sunday morning all dug in.


good lookin dekes!


----------



## outdoor2011

beje (she doesnt hunt)








nova 5 months


----------



## 4CurlRedleg




----------



## dakrat

here's Blaze at 10 months. just one bird short from our 4 man limit of Huns.


----------



## BROWNDOG




----------



## rowdie




----------



## woolie.222




----------



## cancan

woolie.222 said:


>


Thats one german thats gone to the dogs  Miller lite ?????

he should be drinkin a hefe-weiss.


----------



## USAlx50

His new white vest didn't stay white for long.


----------



## dogwonder

BROWNDOG said:


> I thought it would be a good time to start a New dog pics thread, with hunting season just around the corner. I don't have any new hunting pics yet but here are a few from this summer..
> 
> Bria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie


Hello, I'm Andre and I have two dogs Jack and Jill.. Anyway if you have time try to visit http://dogdepot.org/ for more information about dog training. Nice dogs..


----------



## SJB

Sage


----------



## R y a n

SJB said:


> Sage


Now _that_ is one damn cute puppy! Even my wife sitting next to me let out a squeal of cuteness! :lol:


----------



## duckjunky

My two best friends







One bird away from a limit







My son and his very first duck.








Hey guys here are pics from this past week in the D.L. area . Hope you enjoy them as much as we liked taking them.
The Duckjunkies


----------



## lynxx69

Britt with the birds from our last pheasant hunt...








Britt & Cooper


----------



## Chaws

duckjunky said:


>


That is an awesome picture! There's someone on the RTF forums that does some really great pencil sketch replications of pictures.


----------



## dakrat




----------



## cut'em

Allie


----------



## Ocean Hunter

Here are couple great pictures of Dagan. He is a 1 1/2 year old duck fetching machine!

He likes to stand up on his hind legs and peer over the weeds.


----------



## cut'em

EARLY SNOW!








LIVE BIRD








:beer:


----------



## cut'em

lot of nice dogs!!!!! :beer:


----------



## cut'em




----------



## dakrat

great pics guys! notice the choc lab dominates the game :wink:


----------



## Thomas Dow

My girl Josey


----------



## Horker23

Avery


----------



## northdakotakid

we sure look forward to having pups again this summer... it is such a special time at the house when the little buggers are around. 
[/img]


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Nice pics guys!! Brody chases the cat around in the summer but when it gets cold they seem to get along. :lol:


----------



## TEALMAN




----------



## templey_41

Kaya on her first hunting trip to NoDak.


----------



## Bay_Dog

A little practice in the yard ...









A little practice in the decoys ...









And finally ... a little practice on "Hold"









Can't wait for next season!!!


----------

